# Taming a bonded pair



## KevinS (Jan 1, 2018)

We have a male and female budgie who are now mating (I got them a nesting box, don't worry 😆). We have been working on hand taming with little success. The only time they will come to us is if we put treats in our hand. Are we wasting our time trying to tame while they are trying to mate?


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Have you bred budgies before? Were you intending to breed budgies? I would take out the nest box, separate the male and female, and severely limit the amount of daylight they get (8 hours a day maximum). Rearrange their cage and if the female does lay eggs, throw them away- there is no life until they have been incubated for several days.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Katherine has given great advice. Breeding budgies is not as simple as simply throwing a nest box in the cage. You need to remove the nest box immediately, rearrange the cage, etc. as detailed above. Just because they mate does not mean that there will be eggs, especially if you don't provide opportunities for them to do so. 

Please be sure to follow these steps immediately!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Please remove the nestbox from the cage immediately and take the necessary steps to discourage breeding.

Rearranging their cage frequently, and limiting the light they get to 8 hours a day will help tremendously. Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.

When they come into condition, limit the amount of protein in their diet at that time. *


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Please read the links given to you by FaeryBee. We hope you’ll take into consideration what is being said, and why. 

Remember, no one is trying to be harsh or come down on you. As I know you didn’t expect to hear this. Budgie breeding (as with any animal breeding) in the proper responsible way, is very complex, and not something one can learn right away. It is Talk Budgie’s mission to to provide members and all viewing, with only the ‘Best Practices’.


----------

